# First Con - what to do



## neweinstein (Oct 23, 2011)

I am thinking about going to a con in future (maybe EuroFurence next year). But as this is my first con - and from experiencing other "first" meetings - I have the fear that I will just be sitting in some corner as no one knows me and all people stick to their old groups and friends. I think that would just be a disappointment ...

What was your experience in such a situation? Is there something that I can do to avoid such? 

Sorry, I know that there are already some similar threads around ... but I still had the urge to ask.

neweinstein


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Nov 2, 2011)

Most conventions usually have a "meet and greet" kind of panel.

Other than that, it's what you make of it. Go meet people. Yeah, people are just going to stick to their friends if they don't have a reason to talk to you - that's the point of a convention: to see friends.


----------



## CatWaffles (Nov 2, 2011)

Well I'm a bit of a shy person, despite having a playful attitude when you get to know me. So I never really made any new friends when I attended Anthrocon, and I only knew like 2 furries irl that were attending, but they were selling stuff in the dealer's room. So I was on my own the entire convention.

Just attend the panels, events, etc. I had a lot of fun just walking around, taking pictures with fursuiters and watching them mess around. I'm going to go again in the upcoming AC and try to meet new people and be more social. I will be bringing a friend with me this time (hopefully) and I usually am more comfortable talking to new people when I have a friend with me. As said previously, it's what you make of it. Try to bring a friend with you!


----------

